# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My new pet!
The shrimper who supplies my bait.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just a few....my 2 JRs enjoying a swim, granddaughters at game, the one in uniforms dad (my youngest)was drafted by the Yankees twice, her at graduation, wife n I at the Golden Nugget Lake Charles, wife n granddaughter in the hunting club BEFORE all the rain....finished deer I posted a cpl of weeks ago


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow Dreams...The one in the cap n gown is a spittin' image of you!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pink and Gold


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I grabbed these pictures from a video I shot from my drone during a lightning storm in Dallas on Tuesday night.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty sweet pit at the salt lick.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*wet ride*

[email protected] Tues. 7 A.M.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Had water front property Wednesday..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some beach pics


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Kewl pics Shark.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Flood*

Flood 2015


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Before and after pics of the Kimber pistol that will be raffled off at the Pipeliner's Fishing Tournament in Port A next week.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple of pictures from Rockport 2weeks ago.

Cool friendly Great Blue Heron. 

























Couple of sunset pic's. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

few of the younger ones...........

momma likes to braid......
they start younger and younger with them cell phones.....
don't bother me I'm testing......
here we go with round three and my chair......
stickers can be a God send when Papa is baby sitting......
dragging my old hard hats out can help too.....
getting her ready for the braids one day.......
notice he put his glasses on over the wifes cold mask? lol little backstory, I'm always fussing at him, when he puts on his super hero outfits with a mask, to put his glasses back on......


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Dang Bert.....Yall had another Girl? Time is flying by too fast!


Heres one of the boys picking up some old cow bones in the pasture earlier this spring.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Creepy Outside after Monday's Storm*

A pretty cool rainbow, and then pretty much what I would picture the aftermath of a nuclear holocaust to look like.

The storm rolled through from about 5-7:30 here in Brazos County. Was pitch dark, then all of a sudden there was light. Lightning continued like cobwebs stretching across the sky for another hour after dusk, but there was no more rain.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Colorado River with my son last Saturday before the storm hit:texasflag


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Piles of ants trying to stay dry, pic not good ,but they covered that post. This is entrance to KW boat ramp from yesterday, it was 1/2 across main access road yesterday, all the way across this morning. I had to walk in my boots to get to gate, they had it coned off. 70% chance tomorrow, gonna be a bigger mess. Water is draining in a northerly pattern on the access road, not to the E towards the main lake. The other day when they locked the gate, hundreds of crawfish on that blacktop road!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy friday*

Only 4 more days of work for me till the summer!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

one proud dad here....my 5 year old son is well on his way to becoming a fellow fishing addict!!! saltwater...freshwater...it's all good!!
with the rains the last few weeks local ponds have pushed up and the grass has exploded...bringing in the bait and the fish!! Found one that has loads of solid, big fish...bass, incredible bluegill, slab crappie, catfish and even BIG carp!!

Wednesday night he caught his first crappie with a little help from dad

Thursday night caught his first bass....all on his own...and on artificial too!! cast, reel, pop, and get the fish on the bank!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Got some new BBQ spices to try out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Got some new BBQ spices to try out.
> 
> View attachment 2229881


Right up your "alley"! :rotfl:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Stress Relief!
Comicpalooza!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Right up your "alley"! :rotfl:


He's proud of it! :rotfl:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

hangover killer


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

WilliamH said:


> Stress Relief!
> Comicpalooza!!


In the infamous words of Sotexhookset, that Mach 5 is 'badass'.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a few cooler shots and what-not from the last couple of weeks in Baffin...mostly all topwater...happy clients despite 40 mph winds. Lol


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice pics , Guys 
some of them deserve a "Key Yawl"


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Went fishing down in Mansfield, my buddy caught this big ol trout. I think it went about 32. It beat around in the ice chest for at least 45 minutes and we would occasionally beat her with a Boga...didn't think she was ever going to die! He even got his pic in the mag..........
Boy did she taste good :brew2:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Went fishing down in Mansfield, my buddy caught this big ol trout. I think it went about 32. It beat around in the ice chest for at least 45 minutes and we would occasionally beat her with a Boga...didn't think she was ever going to die! He even got his pic in the mag..........
> Boy did she taste good :brew2:


That goofy bassturd's been texting, emailing, faxing and telegraphing that pic and article to everybody he can think of.

Nice fish.

:brew2:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^must spread^^^


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice fish Steve but someone give that old man some oxygen and a place to sit down, he looks like he is about to fall over, lol, j/k, lol, yeah, I'm jealous , lol


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Here are a few pictures from a sea turtle release that happened Wednesday morning in Galveston...


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Fins up in Houston last night!

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Went fishing down in Mansfield, my buddy caught this big ol trout. I think it went about 32. It beat around in the ice chest for at least 45 minutes and we would occasionally beat her with a Boga...didn't think she was ever going to die! He even got his pic in the mag..........
> Boy did she taste good :brew2:


I'm still in shock he was able to get his picture taken without you hanging on his shoulder.

Good to see you're changing your potlicking ways. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The girls dinner consisting of ear corn, spaghetti, sliced cherry tomatoes, blue berries, lettuce, grated sharp cheddar cheese, hen scratch, shelled sunflower seeds and Layena! 

Every day


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang it Robo!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Went down to move some hay out of a barn on the other end of the place that the Brazos is threatening: apparently these guys' mom and dad took up residence in there. A friend of mine that hunts here left some coolers in there. Better his coolers than mine, I guess...



















Knockin' at the door....


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Went out to my grandpas land on the Brazos river to pick up furniture off the floor In case it floods like it did in the 90s. The whole house got about 3 inches of water back then so we figured we better be safe then sorry. After doing all the work we were digging around in all the junk and I found this old fishing rod. He said some one gave it to him for a present back in 60s. He didn't know much about the brand or anything it says it's a phantom husky. It's a square fiberglass rod and looks like a nice piece for a mancave. He ended up telling me I could take it home so I did. Now I just gotta find some where to hang it up.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My Queen Palm bloomed again. We haven't had any freezes and a lot of rain lately, so it's making babies.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Texas Brown Tarantula*

Found this guy crossing the street by our lake house in Belton.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

*Holly Toieto*








Hope you helped him across the road.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Ditto said:


> Found this guy crossing the street by our lake house in Belton.


Those are good spiders...don't hurt him.

When you see one on your arm you'll hurt yourself tryin to get away though!:rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Lobstah n Cod Cakes
Golden Sheepshead
Buffalo Burgers topped with Merlot Shroomn Onions
Con Vit Tua
Jalapeno Venison Sausage
Pok Chops Friut Salad 
Captain Dave Chipotle Glazed Ribs


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*4 lb Prime Rib*

From Foodarama. Had mushroom gravy, salad, and baked potatoes.Delicious!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsmWow!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> From Foodarama. Had mushroom gravy, salad, and baked potatoes.Delicious!


Looks good! Grass cut & everythings clean. My place is a mess.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Bottle of crown


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few solid fish


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> Stress Relief!
> Comicpalooza!!


I'll take that torano, 4th from the right, with a Sol'. Thanks


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I'll take that torano, 4th from the right, with a Sol'. Thanks


Those are very good!


----------

